# "Other Handhelds" subforum icon gone



## redact (May 3, 2011)

so you know how in the latest discussions box on the front page each post has an icon to let you know which sub-forum they were posted in?
USN for example has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




well the other handhelds one is missing...


Spoiler: screenshot










the image which should be at http://gbatemp.net/html/lp/c202.gif returns a 404


just thought i'd report it and wasn't sure where to post this because i was sure there used to be a forum bugs sub-forum but now i can't find it...


----------



## Evo.lve (May 3, 2011)

Mm, I've noticed this too.

Maybe there's just going to be a new icon?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 3, 2011)

For me it just shows a broken image


----------



## zar713 (May 3, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> For me it just shows a broken image



i get that also by the way it was a 3ds icon


----------



## tj_cool (May 3, 2011)

There's more forums with broken icons (switch to another skin, you'll see).

I've wanted to fix them before, but it seems it's done through direct upload and not the ACP. (Either that or I'm blind)


----------



## Evo.lve (May 3, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> There's more forums with broken icons (switch to another skin, you'll see).
> 
> I've wanted to fix them before, but it seems it's done through direct upload and not the ACP. (Either that or I'm blind)



With lite, it's the only one.


----------



## tj_cool (May 3, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you use firefox, the broken ones won't show up. On chrome you'll see the broken image icons.


----------



## Evo.lve (May 3, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Other consoles is still the only one without an icon.


----------



## tj_cool (May 3, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Other consoles is still the only one without an icon.


My internet must be randomly rejecting images then



Spoiler


----------



## Shockwind (May 3, 2011)

I'm using Chrome, but when I use Firefox... The broken images won't show up.



			
				tj_cool said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with you, tj...


----------

